# Advice on upgrading euro style UPVC door lock



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

With loads of incidents both in the news and on various forums stating that thieves are breaking into homes to take car keys I thought I'd look into my own home security. On one forum someone stated that the locks (eurostyle) fitted to most standard UPVC front doors are frighteningly easy to pick or bypass by snapping and pushing out. Replacing the lock seems to be very easy so I was wondering if people have upgraded their locks and what type of higher security lock have you used?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Avocet locks seem to be highly regarded


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> Avocet locks seem to be highly regarded


Do you mean one of these?

https://www.homesecureshop.co.uk/av...ts007-3-star?gclid=CLr-6vDa8dICFSwz0wodMIEIIQ


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Anti snap locks. If in doubt ask a locksmith.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive swapped the lock on my bifolding doors with an Avocet ABS lock. Take yours to the locksmith and get one thats the same size/length, as they differ.

Take yours out by removing the single screw that goes through the edge of your door and into your existing lock, have the key in the lock and wiggle and turn the key until the lock slides out. See how the lock is positioned so you know how to insert the new lock.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Do you mean one of these?
> 
> https://www.homesecureshop.co.uk/av...ts007-3-star?gclid=CLr-6vDa8dICFSwz0wodMIEIIQ


That's the fella


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Go for the Brisant Ultion - slightly better than the Avocet.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

There will always be a lock that is better than the lock your going to buy. So just buy a really good anti snap lock and do it soon. 

Better to have the worlds 2nd best lock fitted, than to still be pondering over buying the worlds 1st best lock whilst getting burgled.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

SKY said:


> Go for the Brisant Ultion - slightly better than the Avocet.


Said who?

Both are rated the same aren't they?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

When we moved in I got a set of keyed alike Abs Avocets for the front, rear and garage
Cheapest place was Barnsley lock shop online and they came in 3 working days, can't fault the service

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If you have locks that look good quality it will put certain people off straight away. To the joe public they wouldn't have a clue how to get into them. You can still snap anti snap locks, drill anti drill and I've picked numerous anti pick locks including many abs avocets. If you can't drill bump or snap them how do you expect locksmiths to get in.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> When we moved in I got a set of keyed alike Abs Avocets for the front, rear and garage
> Cheapest place was Barnsley lock shop online and they came in 3 working days, can't fault the service
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I bought mine from there, but I live close enough to collect.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> There will always be a lock that is better than the lock your going to buy. So just buy a really good anti snap lock and do it soon.
> 
> Better to have the worlds 2nd best lock fitted, than to still be pondering over buying the worlds 1st best lock whilst getting burgled.


Is your bi-fold door the same type as the front door interms of locking action i.e. you push the door handle up to engage the dead bolts and then turn the key?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Is your bi-fold door the same type as the front door interms of locking action i.e. you push the door handle up to engage the dead bolts and then turn the key?


No, the handle doesn't push up, the locking mechanism works just with turning the key. My byfolds are expressbifoldingdoors and I seem to recall yours being the same?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> No, the handle doesn't push up, the locking mechanism works just with turning the key. My byfolds are expressbifoldingdoors and I seem to recall yours being the same?


Yes thats right mate! You keep turning the key and the deadbolt comes out. I imagine its exactly the same idea with the barrel though as replacing the one in a UPVC door only the one in ours seem like it would be longer?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I took my cylinder out to day and it looks odd to me in that the lock barrel is flush to the outside of the door but sticks out a lot on the inside of the door. I had a play with it to see if it had been fitted wrong so I wonder if they just fitted any old lock?

Outside


Inside


What do people think? Should I order one with exactly the same measurements?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

tmitch45 said:


> I took my cylinder out to day and it looks odd to me in that the lock barrel is flush to the outside of the door but sticks out a lot on the inside of the door. I had a play with it to see if it had been fitted wrong so I wonder if they just fitted any old lock?
> 
> Outside
> 
> ...


I'd say that's fine, the most important thing is to have it flush on the outside so there is very little for the thief to grab on to

The fact it sticks out a bit on the inside isnt a drama, certainly no security risk.
If you are ordering new again of course get the inside shorter, but imo it's not worth changing the lock just for that

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

that looks fine, what you don't want is the lock hanging out the front because it gives an attacker a chance to get some leverage and snap it.

Ideally you want the handle to be solid too, otherwise they are just snapped off and you're back to square one.

Take a look at this:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've just fitted a new back door this weekend which came fitted with the eurolock. I'm looking to change the lock after looking at the video above


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its always worth upgrading the lock, but it is possible to get through any door in just a few seconds without even touching the lock. But theres not much can be done about that.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> What do people think? Should I order one with exactly the same measurements?


Measure or mark out the overhang on the inside, then take the lock to a locksmith and get them to supply one the correct size so its flush inside and out.

Its also worth considering a thumb turn lock if its a door that is used constantly. They are less secure as a thief can get in by alternative means and then have a quick exit via the thumb turn door. But convenience may override security in some cases.

Id like to swap my Avocet ABS for an identical lock with thumb turn for ease of use as we use the door constantly but like to also keep it locked. We currently leave the key in on the inside which acts as a thumb turn. It also makes it much better to escape out of in the event of a fire. On this particular door I place ease/speed of exit over security.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have changed my locks recently to the avocet ones.

Also put sash jammers everywhere.

On a previous house put them on UPVC French doors and put sash jammers top and bottom on both doors.

A mate had an attempted break in, he had Eurolocks, cops said only thing that stopped them getting in was the sash jammers


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

I've just installed a pair of Avocet ABS locks with thumbturns after one of the kids lost their house keys. Had them keyed alike (and ordered extra keys). All delivered within 3 days.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Have just ordered 5 sets of Avocet ABS thumbturns (keyed alike) for the main house and a separate lock for the garage too. It will give me live if mind once fitted and also settle my worries that the wrong size locks were fitted when the doors were new 10 years ago - many protrude at least 15mm beyond the external door handles!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Said who?
> 
> Both are rated the same aren't they?


No they are not the same. But they are designed by the same person.

Avocet like most snap proof locks are vunerable when the key is left in the other side of the lock.Ultion is not vulnerable when the key is in the other side due to the drop down final pin.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I got myself an Avocet ABC cylinder in the end and a bunch of sash jammers for the windows. I'm also planning to fit a new front security door handle. The next weakest lock in the home is the garage door see below. Does anyone know if and how these can be upgraded?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

If you have access to the garage from another door there are any number of security devices you could use.

If you don't have any other access you could look at these - not going to stop someone who is determined, but the quickest way in will be to dril the lock, grind off the dome heads or simply cut around the whole thing and remove it from the door - all quite noisy.










the box bolts to the inside of the door, the bolt goes in to the frame.


----------

